# Another Vietnamese



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yay that's another Vietnamese found in the FishForums:
Username Join date Posts Last visited
huynhvu 
07-09-2005 0 Today And I did contact him.... she said he really loves fishy pages but Ouch! His English is not very good. I hope that gradually, he'll thrive...


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

that is so cool.
by the way you have 1,300 posts now


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

exactly 1300.

maybe you can help translate for him maxpayne.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re*

Well... this shoul plus 1...
I'll try.. the guy only comes and watch the threads... I'll help him to make threads of course if he has questions. About translating, I'm not very sure....


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nothing like hanging around here to learn some good English. And if he is afraid of being picked on you can tell him what angels we really are.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Did I hear evil? Nah that's aging again....


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They say your hearing is one of the first things to go when you get old. Are you finally joining us grey hair people in our quest to rule the world.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

awesome! glad to hear that


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Tah... then I should be against guppyart and Baby_Baby... hey, she's disappeared I smell rats... are you behind this, Dave? lol jk
I'm worried she's been off from her MSN for too long!  :S


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Maybe she is having troubles with her connection like you were having.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

_I don't know... my failt connection to your site was not a problem, it's your hosting did my ISP ban from their network... as some Vietnamese ISPs do list a black list of hosting where people store unwanted content (I don't mean you) but like 70% of the account use them for 'bad' storage  and Vietnamese gov doens't want us to connect to such sites so...
_About Baby_Baby her dad's job requires alot of moving so I really think they're moving or something like that...
_Just wait and see.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hay, We got our baby_baby back. Hmmm Sounds kind of like a Chilis commerical. Darn now Im hungry.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome back, Baby_Baby... bad to see you around lol jk so it's all about computer problem again? 
[email protected]_doc


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Chilis? that place is groovy man


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea groovy is not a hip to say. 

No need to be afraid of me, almost anything makes me hungry. Shucks, All this talk of food . . . . Ill be right back.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Your right hip is kind of a funky word.


----------

